# Find the Handgun that's right for you



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks! I chose a concealed weapon-- a traditional Model 642 Revolver.


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

The S&W .40 cal is what our Police use.

An inexpensive so so pistol.

This is more up my ally: Bushmaster :clap:


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

*Model 500 Revolver - Standard Compensator*

Model 500 Revolver - Standard Compensator

Most Powerful Production Revolver in the World Today

Massive 500 S&W Magnum® Cartridge with 2600 ft/lb. Muzzle Energy

A Hunting Handgun For Any Game Animal Walking


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Is anyone else disturbed that you can buy an assault rifle for only $1200? What a country...

Product: Model M&P15 Rifle


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have always wanted an old 6 shooter. I love the Ruger New Vaquero:









To hard to get a handgun in Canada, so I will never own one.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Demosthenes X said:


> Is anyone else disturbed that you can buy an assault rifle for only $1200? What a country...


Only?

You could probably pick up one of these at bargain basement prices anyplace in the world.

Even in _THAT_ country...VIDEO.

Personally, I'd go with this:


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Winchester Model 12 riot (with or without bayonet). Just the thing for 'tidying up' at close quarters without the skill required of a handgun...


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Demosthenes X said:


> Is anyone else disturbed that you can buy an assault rifle for only $1200? What a country...
> 
> Product: Model M&P15 Rifle


Keep in mind that it is only called an assault rifle. It is a semi Automatic vs. fully Automatic. It is no different than a traditional .22 rifle where you have to squeeze the trigger repeatedly to fire a round.

The M16 that you see the military use (that looks similar to the M&P15) is a semi automatic and fully automatic rifle that when the trigger is squeezed you can either have it operate as mentioned above or fire bursts.

Only the Military and Police can purchase Fully Automatic assault rifles. Basically this one is just for looks.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

MaxPower said:


> Keep in mind that it is only called an assault rifle. It is a semi Automatic vs. fully Automatic. It is no different than a traditional .22 rifle where you have to squeeze the trigger repeatedly to fire a round.
> 
> The M16 that you see the military use (that looks similar to the M&P15) is a semi automatic and fully automatic rifle that when the trigger is squeezed you can either have it operate as mentioned above or fire bursts.
> 
> Only the Military and Police can purchase Fully Automatic assault rifles. Basically this one is just for looks.


Here's my collection:


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

You own all those handguns? Did you have to go through alot of redtape for have a handgun? I would like to buy a Ruger (as shown in my previous post). I always thought it was a huge hassle to get a handgun


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

MaxPower said:


> Here's my collection:


Dude, you had all that gear when you lived around the corner from us? No offense but I'm kind of glad you moved.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I prefer the classics myself.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

wonderings said:


> You own all those handguns? Did you have to go through alot of redtape for have a handgun? I would like to buy a Ruger (as shown in my previous post). I always thought it was a huge hassle to get a handgun





da_jonesy said:


> Dude, you had all that gear when you lived around the corner from us? No offense but I'm kind of glad you moved.


I own only two of the guns that you see there. The Rossi .357 and the Beretta U2 Neos .22 cal. The rest are my Brother-in-Laws. They are solely kept in Texas and for the purpose of target shooting only.

It is a huge hassle to be licensed and approved for a hand gun in Canada. Not to mention transporting them to the range. Hence why my guns are not in this country. We travel to Texas a couple of times a year and that is when I get to fire them.

No offense taken da_Jonsey. Most people are very uncomfortable around firearms.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Thats what I thought... maybe I will look into a rifle, seems they are easier to get. 

These are the 2 I have had my eye on.



















I was thinking of doing the firearms safety course and getting my license this summer.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Well let me know if you are serious about getting your license. Ironically, I do not have any formal training and I have always wanted to get my FAC. So I would be interested in getting it as well and we are not that far from each other.

PM me if you want to do it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Sure, funds are a bit stretched at the moment. If I do it this year, It will probably be beginning of August. I will let you know though.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

That sounds familiar. Moths come out of my wallet as well.  Which is why I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Stop calling me a gun nut, or I'll shoot you!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

For Father's Day I have asked my wife for an FIM-92 Stinger, which is a short-range one-man portable surface-to-air missile launcher. It is only $38,000 US from Raytheon Missle Systems in Arizona. It shoots a 3kg warhead, which is laser guided, 4800 meters with a "hit to kill" force. My brother-in-law has one to hunt gophers on his ranch in Alberta. We don't have any gophers here in St.John's, but I could think of other "critters" to use with its "passive optical seeker" capabilities. The next time I catch one of my doxies digging up my freshly planted tulip bulbs .................. well, you get the picture.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> We don't have any gophers here in St.John's........


That's because you have Stingers available to you!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury, no, it is due to the lack of topsoil. The glaciers pushed much of the topsoil into the Atlantic Ocean during the last ice age, and helped to form the Grand Banks. 

My wife wants me to use a water pistol to squirt the dogs if they start to dig up the garden. We are not talking about one of those high powered water canons that I see some kids using out on the street. The force of the water is enough to knock a kid off of his/her bike from 50 feet. No, she wants me to get one of those little 75 cent water pistols that are about the size of a walnut. I have to get within 7 inches of the dogs to get them to feel the water and get them to stop digging.

No, a Stinger would do much better. Or, I would not mind what her brother was given for Father's Day last year. He lives in Syndey, Australia and gets the rare dingo wantering on to his estate. Modern Firearms - Assault Rifle - AICW Advanced Infantry Combat Weapon

At 650 rounds per minute, we would not get too many lost tulip bulbs this year.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

rgray said:


> Winchester Model 12 riot (with or without bayonet). Just the thing for 'tidying up' at close quarters without the skill required of a handgun...


Well my little Remmi 870 comes with a secondary sighted and rifled barrel. Great for alternating one buckshot shell and one slug...until full. 

Then there's my trusty Winchester .44 magnum.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> Then there's my trusty Winchester .44 magnum


THAT, is a nice rifle.


----------

